# South Walton Reefs



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have not fished any of these yet but progress. 

http://sowal.com/story/multiple-artificial-reef-deployments-planned-for-sowal-in-2017


----------



## Krummfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Will these artificial reefs be open to fishing?spearing? 
The ones close to Navarre Pier are heavily snorkeled and dived on.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Krummfish said:


> Will these artificial reefs be open to fishing?spearing?
> The ones close to Navarre Pier are heavily snorkeled and dived on.


As long as you don't see a closed sign hanging in the window it's open.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks interesting. Does anyone know if they actually completed the planned installations based on the 2013 map? The map shows lots of small green squares very close to the shoreline in the gulf. Should be easy to reach these areas to fish. Thanks for posting this info.


----------

